# FOBP free avy class : update



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey all,
The Friends of Berthoud Pass avy classes schedule has just been updated. 

You'll notice one open date which I think will be in Boulder. Sorry we couldn't accommodate Ft Collins and Breckenridge this year.

I missed Winter Park last week, but heard that Bobski's presentation is fantastic. It's a little different than Hacksaw's so even if you've attended our presentations in the past, you owe it to yourself to check out this one also. 

Hope you can attend. Let us know if you have any questions. fobp_info @ yahoo.com

Here's the schedule:
Friends of Berthoud Pass - Our Upcoming Events

* Wed. Oct. 8 in Winter Park at The Pub
* Wed. Oct. 15 in Boulder, CU Campus Benson #180
* Wed. Oct. 22 in Denver, The Oriental Theater
* Wed. Oct. 29 in Front Range, location tba
* Wed. Nov. 12 in Golden, School of Mines, Green Center, Petroleum Hall
* Wed. Nov. 19 in Denver, The Oriental Theater
* Wed. Dec. 10 in Winter Park at The Pub


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Reminder about the class in Golden tomorrow night.


----------



## chasingh2o (Dec 16, 2007)

Pinner do you know of a good place to do avalanche 1 in fort collins


----------

